# Dental Care



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey @MountainGirl your dental wishes may be granted on the next Denton & Sasquatch Podcast. Sorry I forgot to give you a shout out.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey @fangfarrier stop flirting with my girlfriend. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I also need to make clear that the advice for broken teeth is for SHTF scenario and not for normal day to day troubles. Go to a dentist if there is a problem. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Hey @*MountainGirl* your dental wishes may be granted on the next Denton & Sasquatch Podcast. Sorry I forgot to give you a shout out.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Wooohooo! Another podcast to listen to 
Thanks fangiest of farriers! :vs_balloons:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Wooohooo! Another podcast to listen to
> Thanks fangiest of farriers! :vs_balloons:


When you've listened, let me know if I made any sense will you?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"Be true to your teeth or they will be false to you"

Carry on.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey @fangfarrier stop flirting with my girlfriend.


Your girl friend? Everyone knows that women love bad boys. I mean, back when the wooly mammoth roamed the earth, I was a real skirt catcher. Yikes, custom Harley (all the money in the engine, none in the brakes) a pocketful of switchblades, and best of all, a real job.

...I'd call her now, but I don't know where my reading glasses are...

...nuts, they were in the refrigerator again...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You should only brush and floss the ones you want to keep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"Ignore your teeth and they will go away"


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Your girl friend? Everyone knows that women love bad boys. I mean, back when the wooly mammoth roamed the earth, I was a real skirt catcher. Yikes, custom Harley (all the money in the engine, none in the brakes) a pocketful of switchblades, and best of all, a real job.
> 
> ...I'd call her now, but I don't know where my reading glasses are...
> 
> ...nuts, they were in the refrigerator again...


LOL and yes we do and that's why I grabbed Tom and I aint typin anything else.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> You should only brush and floss the ones you want to keep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used that line more than once.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robie said:


> "Ignore your teeth and they will go away"


Have used this one too.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> When you've listened, let me know if I made any sense will you?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Farrier! Enjoyed it very much, very clear and most informative and you gave me more than a shout out' - lol Might be a good idea to put a link to the podcast in this thread, along with all the supplies links. Excellent prep (and pre-prep) info there. Thanks again!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A link like this?

Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #84
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...net/forum/showthread.php?t=98250&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Or these

Pain relief: https://www.rcoa.ac.uk/faculty-of-pain-medicine...ague-table

Amazon links

Book. 
Emergency Dentistry Handbook: Providing Dental Care In Disaster Areas, Combat Zones, and Other Austere Environments 
by Met Clark 
Link: http://a.co/4qqlBmT

Mirrors: 
Enshey 100pcs Disposable Dental Exam Mouth Mirrors Oral Dental Mirror Plastic Dental Instrument 
Enshey 
Link: http://a.co/ht80Zha

Filling material 
DENTSPLY 610007 IRM Intermediate Restorative Material, Ivory 
Dentsply 
Link: http://a.co/h2

Extraction forceps

8 PCS BASIC DENTAL EXTRACTING EXTRACTION FORCEPS ELEVATORS SET KIT 
by DDP 
Link: http://a.co/1abgyNx

Anaesthetic

Dental Opahl 20% Benzocaine 1 Oz Topical Anesthetic Gel (3) Bottles 
DTM 
Link: http://a.co/9K71bfC

Basic emergency dental kit

PrimeDent QuickFix #1 Temporary Tooth Replacement & Repair Kit with DISH + SPOON Temp Dental Emergency Fix Dental Implant Temp HOME & TRAVEL 30 Teeth! 
PrimeDent 
Link: http://a.co/3u49cSX

Emergency tooth loss advice

Dental Trauma UK - Injured teeth

Emergency dental trauma guide

https://www.iadt-dentaltrauma.org/1-9 iadt...5-2013.pdf

The toothbrush tree

https://www.carefreedental.com/resources/24-you...tal-health

How dental fluoride works

How Fluoride Fights Cavities - American Dental Association

The art of flossing

https://www.colgate.com/en-us/oral-health/basic...w-to-floss

Emergency Denture repair kit

Dentemp (D.o.c) Emergency Denture Repair Kits by Dentemp 
by Dentemp 
Link: http://a.co/g2buGBg

Tooth decay overview

youtube_share video

Or a funny one

https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2640738549306652/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks, yes, both of those ^^. The second one is good reference - but there's nothing like the info in the podcast...hearing about the process of pulling a tooth, if necessary, and things to try up to that point. Hearing the words brings it home. Going to keep clove oil on hand, among other things, now.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks, yes, both of those ^^. The second one is good reference - but there's nothing like the info in the podcast...hearing about the process of pulling a tooth, if necessary, and things to try up to that point. Hearing the words brings it home. Going to keep clove oil on hand, among other things, now.


Remember applying clove oil to a painful tooth kills the pain and probably the tooth as well if placed directly on the nerve.

A good resource is here:

https://www.colgate.com/en-us/oral-...orts-safety/clove-oil-for-toothache-pain-0316

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> LOL and yes we do and that's why I grabbed Tom and I aint typin anything else.


Well, I follow the old school rules. We used to say, _"You know how to leave a saloon with a girl? Well, you get your face slapped by nine other ones..."_

BTW, that is me in the avatar. It was about 1971 or 1972. I just patched and I was your typical "make me care" bad boy.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, that is me in the avatar. It was about 1971 or 1972. I just patched and I was your typical "make me care" bad boy.


 Nice! That's pretty much what Tom looks like now, long hair and all; 12" tail but I like it loose & wild, lol


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Nice! That's pretty much what Tom looks like now, long hair and all; 12" tail but I like it loose & wild, lol


Just checking: "12" tail but I like it loose & wild" is referring to his long hair?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Just checking: "12" tail but I like it loose & wild" is referring to his long hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe :devil:

Yeah...his hair. LOL


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

These days, if anything goes wrong with your teeth, you can see a dentist, so people have become haphazard about dental hygiene. After SHTF, we're going to have to pay special attention to it. There are many types of dental care that go far beyond brushing and flossing that preppers should become familiar with.

Luckily, most dental problems are indirectly caused by too much sugar and starch in our diets, -which will be in short supply after SHTF.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well since this thread seems to be about teeth..I have a long story. Im gettting some new ones pretty quick. Top and bottom flappers with two bone posts to hold the bottoms in place sorta. They say the tops hang in ok most of the time.Fortunately landed some Dental Insurance on 9-1 and its going to pay for close to half the cost. So that just leaves me 3 k to spend on it. I still got 13 crappy ones that need to come out too. Anybody got any advice for a rookie on this endeavor? Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well since this thread seems to be about teeth..I have a long story. Im gettting some new ones pretty quick. Top and bottom flappers with two bone posts to hold the bottoms in place sorta. They say the tops hang in ok most of the time.Fortunately landed some Dental Insurance on 9-1 and its going to pay for close to half the cost. So that just leaves me 3 k to spend on it. I still got 13 crappy ones that need to come out too. Anybody got any advice for a rookie on this endeavor? Thanks.


2 words;

Dental Implants


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a pal who has two for his front teeth since his Daddy accidentally smacked him in the mouth with a boat oar as a child. He say they was 7 k each. Too rich for my blood. Thanks. lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I have a pal who has two for his front teeth since his Daddy accidentally smacked him in the mouth with a boat oar as a child. He say they was 7 k each. Too rich for my blood. Thanks. lol.


I cracked one tooth and had a root canal on another tooth from 25 years ago failed. Dental Implants cost me about $800 per tooth. My dental and vision insurance costs me about $80 per month. So far the dental implants are the best teeth in my mouth.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I cracked one tooth and had a root canal on another tooth from 25 years ago failed. Dental Implants cost me about $800 per tooth. My dental and vision insurance costs me about $80 per month. So far the dental implants are the best teeth in my mouth.


Lets see..800 times 32? I would need a pencil to do the math but it wont fit my budget..lol.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Lets see..800 times 32? I would need a pencil to do the math but it wont fit my budget..lol.


You don't need 32! Look up something called "All on 4".

(At last a topic I know about!)

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> You don't need 32! Look up something called "All on 4".
> 
> (At last a topic I know about!)
> 
> ...





> The term All-on-4 refers to "all" teeth being supported "on four" dental implants, a surgical and technique prosthodontics procedure for total rehabilitation of the edentulous patient or for patients with badly broken down teeth, decayed teeth or compromised teeth due to gum disease.


See! I know stuff!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas

I thought you’d go for a different definition of all on 4s!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the dentist says four are cool but at a thousand bucks a post..two will also work for broke old seasoned citizens or so they say. lol.


----------

